# PC Transormer



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

No plug changing/adapting - no great big yellow beast to lug around. I've been using this little beauty for quite a while now.

About 5'' high and 4'' in dia' - got mine from CEF for c£60

http://tacima.com/tacima_products.html

SC5476/2W


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hmm, You say they work ok?


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Hmm, You say they work ok?


I do! And they do!


----------



## CPHB (Mar 9, 2006)

How many VA to "feed" a PC?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Just over 400W (VA)


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> Just over 400W (VA)


Correct - hence the little 500VA unit is fine and dandy!

Pricier than other transformers but very much better for stowage and portability.


----------



## tiptoe (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm buying this so i hope its ok!

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SDTR750slash1.html


----------



## Lotustuart (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Lotustuart (Mar 2, 2007)

Is the £40 one the cheapest you can get?


----------

